# Recirculation icon greyed out meaning???



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

When the A/C is in "Auto" I've noticed the recirculation button is grey. Hit it once and it darkens showing closed, hit it again and it opens. Just wondering if anyone knows why it's greyed out or what the meaning is? Can't find anything in the owner's manual.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> When the A/C is in "Auto" I've noticed the recirculation button is grey. Hit it once and it darkens showing closed, hit it again and it opens. Just wondering if anyone knows why it's greyed out or what the meaning is? Can't find anything in the owner's manual.


I thought greyed out meant it didn't work, but you're saying it works anyway? I figured recirc on/off was one of the features controlled by "Auto."


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> When the A/C is in "Auto" I've noticed the recirculation button is grey. Hit it once and it darkens showing closed, hit it again and it opens. Just wondering if anyone knows why it's greyed out or what the meaning is? Can't find anything in the owner's manual.


Greyed out just means the car controls it automatically and opens and closes as needed. If you tap it into either mode, you override Auto mode and it will stay where you put it manually.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

android04 said:


> Greyed out just means the car controls it automatically and opens and closes as needed. If you tap it into either mode, you override Auto mode and it will stay where you put it manually.


Thanks, that is what I thought but I wasn't sure.


----------

